

High acid load (more protein) may cause Type-2 diabetes - sandGorgon
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/11/131111185514.htm

======
sandGorgon
The actual study is here (zip file) - [http://www.diabetologia-
journal.org/files/Fagherazzi.zip](http://www.diabetologia-
journal.org/files/Fagherazzi.zip)

